# HELP: Christian Web Hosting?



## Apologist4Him (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello Reformed brothers and sisters,

The time has finally come, I'm ready to create a website or two, and maybe even start a blog. Problem is, I don't own any web space. Will I have to purchase expensive software? I would like some recommendations, with pros/cons of the service. Keep in mind that I'm not a web programmer, I don't know any programming languages, so I need something easy to work with, if such a solution exists. It would be nice to go with a service provider that has been around for awhile and is reliable. Several hundred megs....even a gig of space would be nice, though not necessary. I would also prefer a Christian host, with a good reputation. Any help would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 6, 2005)

Who is your ISP (Internet Service Provider)? Most, if not all, ISP's provide web site space for their customers.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Nov 6, 2005)

Cox cable...but if I changed internet providers (like in the case of moving), would I loose my site?


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Apr 11, 2006)

there is a nice top ten webhosting site at:
http://www.thehostingchart.com/?gmei=1&msmsd=58

i'm in the process of doing the same thing and looking through past threads.
did you setup a website somewhere?
where?
and why did you choose it?


i'm thinking of getting a server and selling website maintenance and design
so looking for details.


----------



## Casey (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been satisfied with their hosting: http://www.christianwebhost.com/
And these for DNS: http://www.easydns.com/

But I just found these the other day (REALLY INEXPENSIVE!):
Hosting: http://www.pjlhosting.com/
DNS: http://www.pjldomains.com/

If you're cheap (free): http://www.googlepages.com/
First sign up for an e-mail address: http://www.gmail.com/ (If you need an invite, I can do it!)
(Your address for this would be, http://youremailname.googlepages.com/)

With GooglePages, it's very easy to develop your website -- but you're restricted by its simplicity. If you get other hosting, you're more free to do as you please.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Apologist4Him_
> Hello Reformed brothers and sisters,
> 
> The time has finally come, I'm ready to create a website or two, and maybe even start a blog. Problem is, I don't own any web space. Will I have to purchase expensive software? I would like some recommendations, with pros/cons of the service. Keep in mind that I'm not a web programmer, I don't know any programming languages, so I need something easy to work with, if such a solution exists. It would be nice to go with a service provider that has been around for awhile and is reliable. Several hundred megs....even a gig of space would be nice, though not necessary. I would also prefer a Christian host, with a good reputation. Any help would be appreciated, thank you.



A few resources:

http://www.websitemaven.com (If you really need to pay for hosting)
http://www.ministrywebpage.org (If you have a bona fide ministry)
http://www.solideogloria.com (I'll need to see the quality of your posts but I'll set you up with a free subdomain)

Most hosting accounts come with the Fantastico script suite which is a bunch of free scripts that can be loaded including at least 3 blogging scripts (Wordpress being most popular). They are super easy to install and configure.

Regarding "Christian" Web Hosting - I don't believe in the term. I don't buy Christian cars or Christian vacuum cleaners. I look for the best value for my money. There are very few actual companies that run data centers. Most people resell space at large facilities. Even large web hosts usually just pay for a number of dedicated servers that are cared for and fed by data centers like The Planet and those like them. When it comes to web hosting, paraphrasing Luther, I'd rather have a wise Turk who knows server configuration and security than a novice Christian who leaves my data vulnerable.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I don't buy Christian cars or Christian vacuum cleaners.



Agreed Rich, except I'd have to say that both my car and my vacuum cleaner have been born again at least twice, but that, of course, occurred after I bought them. 

Vic


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_
> there is a nice top ten webhosting site at:
> http://www.thehostingchart.com/?gmei=1&msmsd=58
> 
> ...


FYI. The Hosting Chart is owned and run by Ecommerce who own and operated IX Web Hosting and Host Excellence. Coincidentally, they receive the highest ratings.  I know the guy who owns the company, Fahti Said. I've affiliated with the company for about two years. They're solid and I recommend them but they're also into volume (as most shared hosting is) and don't necessarily have the fastest or most reliable hosting.

Tell me more about what you're thinking about doing. When you say you're going to "get a server" do you mean you're looking at paying for a dedicated server account or are you thinking about something else?


----------



## Herald (May 30, 2006)

Let me jump on the bandwagon here. I have Comcast as my ISP and can certainly use one of their free accounts. Problem is, I want to have my own website name. I suppose this means I will have to pay for my URL and also for web hosting. My geektitude is mediocre. I consider HTML just four consonants strung together.

If you were me, where would you start?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2006)

Bill,

1. You can get a domain for cheap at http://www.icannwholesale.com
2. I will host your website for free. This is a fully functional hosting account. I have a reseller account that allows me to host many domains. If I start running low on storage or bandwidth then I'll buy more.


----------

